# Ge gan RU vs Xu Shuya



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What is the best modernist,Well to me Xu Shuya is one step ahead while ge gan ru new symphony
harmless fun common we want to hear modern work version 2 same recipe.

But until than i stick to Xu Shuya as top modernist of china?

But these dude are th only two i know that are modern bright sheng is entertaining but not modern,

:tiphat:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Have you heard Fall of Baghdad?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes science i heard it and like it


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

That was the first Ge work that I heard, so I classified him as pretty firmly modernist. His less modern works seem less significant (as definitions of Ge) to me.


----------

